# Darkrose Manor 2013 - 'Glaschielverto'



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Night Photos - Darkrose Manor 2013 - Glaschielverto - Night - a set on Flickr

Daylight Details - Darkrose Manor 2013 - Glaschielverto - Daylight Details - a set on Flickr




























Backstory for 2013 - 'Glaschielverto'

Some ten thousand years ago, in the time the Dark Ones call 'the Fall', the Veil was cast over the world, and a great magic was lost. Gaia shook and became transformed. Many civilizations ceased to exist. A few, however, remained and survived. Among these were the Glaschielverto, who exist in isolation, undisturbed by and unknown to the sleeping masses of humanity.

Far beyond even the furthest boundaries of Darkrose Hollow, beneath the ever-changing, frozen waterfall that is the terminus of the currents of 'the Brook' reside the Glaschielverto. These tall elves have lived underground in the dark, frozen remains of the forest and fields they once inhabited on the surface. The greater magic lost to them, the Glaschielverto culture evolved and resigned itself to a new world, a world of caves and sunken lands covered in ice and the cold pall of death.

Cut off from the human world, their ancient elven traits were not bred away. To this day, the Glaschielverto remain taller than humans, have kept their cloven feet and pointed ears, but have lost the pigmentation in their skin, hair, and eyes. Nearly blind for the absence of light in their caves, they 'see' still through extremely sharp senses. They clothe themselves elegantly, if sparsely, in flowing black and silver garments which stand out in stark contrast to their white skin, their white hair, their white eyes.

In days past, it is said, none who dared trespass into their world came back, as they were dispatched permanently by the reclusive Glaschielverto. Yet as the modern world grows smaller, and humans invade every corner of the Earth, the peace of their lands is threatened. Soon, not even the hooded, cloaked Cardinals that protect the elves, their king and his queen, will be able to protect that peace. It will not be long now before the eager and the foolhardy will transgress and intrude upon the primal world of the 'elven ice demons' known as the Glaschielverto&#8230;.


----------



## haunter1973 (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome,love the color kinda Tim Burton.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

haunter1973 said:


> Awesome,love the color kinda Tim Burton.


Thank you, Haunter1973! That's quite the compliment!  Sorry about the broken images etc. I've never been able to figure out how to make it work here.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Applauding!!! Standing ovation!!! Love the originality and the pics. Was that snow or webbing or both?
Unbelievable.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The pics show absolutely masterful scenes. Your story is great, I love it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of your actors looks like Uncle Fester

You did a fantastic job of creating the look and feel of an icy world. Truly a one-of-a-kind haunt!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Already commented on Youtube ... but WOW ... great job!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

There is theming and then there is theming. Your night shots are incredible!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Like I stated on your blog - absolutely outstanding - the icy cold chill leaps right off the images. You guys have outdone yourselves this year. I'll definitely come looking for lighting tips in a few years when Faegoria gets to ice crypts of the north arc. I'm serious - those look like movie sets.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW fantastic - I have so many questions I don't know where to start! Is there anywhere you have posted a "how to" on your walls? Awesome job - well done!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy crap , that is beautiful . The lighting, props and staging really sells the icy cold world you have created. The photos make me want to turn on the heat to warm up . The make up/characters are so at home in their setting . Incredible .


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super creepy display! Great job!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is one hellava awesome haunt!!!!! I am astouded by the detail and design. That is a crazy and a wonderful theme. What an imagination ya got there!!! Thank you for sharing those fantastic pics.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Headless said:


> WOW fantastic - I have so many questions I don't know where to start! Is there anywhere you have posted a "how to" on your walls? Awesome job - well done!


Hi Headless! THANK YOU!! The walls started with a pallet base structure and then 2x2 uprights from inside those base pallets. Cross beams of both 2x2' and 2x4's were added to create the tunnel/cave arches. We then attached fiberglass screening material and coated the screening in spray foam insulation inside the 'throne room' and for the remainder of the caves we sprayed a monster mud mixture using a compressor and texture hopper. Than, lots and lots of paint to give depth. 

The original idea came from Allen Hopps of Stiltbeast Studios... one of his early videos on youtube shows him foaming a cave for on of the Pro Haunts he was involved with.
If you're interested, our Vlogs from this year show a great deal of the process of building the caves. Located here: http://www.youtube.com/user/darkrosemanor

Thanks Again!!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the great comments! We appreciate it!  After last year's sort-of hiatus, this year was truly a blast to create! We had so much fun with it all, and the resulting haunt family of our cast and crew was an added bonus! We had a few actors in the past here and there, but this year's haunt was a full on character haunt inside the caves. I've never heard that much screaming and crying before in one of our haunts! What a GREAT feeling!  Thanks again!!


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

Amazing! Love it!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is breathtaking!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

*DRM 2013 Video*

Hi Guys! We just finished our 2013 Night Walkthrough Video...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow..Outstanding.


----------

